
Healthy Foods for Under $1 - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/29/healthy-foods-for-under-1/
======
mynameishere
This whole "shop around for bananas" kind of reporting is really the sort of
thing the nytimes needs to nix if they want to avoid bankruptcy.

~~~
ibsulon
Not to mention there were only two ads completely out of the way. One was a
google ad way at the bottom. The other was a flash ad that I wouldn't have
noticed unless I clicked on it via flashblock.

Who came up with that scheme?

------
modoc
I lived for a long time on homemade burritos. You can make good tortillas with
flour, water, salt, little yeast if you want them more bready (which I do). A
can of refried beans makes three burritos. A little cheese goes a long way (I
like extra sharp cheddar, as the strong flavor means you need less of it for
the taste). You can make 3 at a time, and keep them in the fridge. Microwave
for 1 min, and you're good for lunch or dinner.

------
biohacker42
Depends on what you consider healthy.

If you know how eggs are mass produced then the cheapest eggs you can buy
won't seem like such a healthy snack.

~~~
scw
If you buy free range organic eggs at double the cost of mass produced
commercial ones, you've still got a cheap protein source.

~~~
anewaccountname
Don't forget to mention that the only thing egg producers have to do to claim
they are "free range" is put a tiny chicken door on the factory building.

~~~
tocomment
[citation needed]

~~~
anewaccountname
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-range_eggs>

------
sh1mmer
This article might be better described as _Healthy Ingredients for Under $1_

That said the list is pretty good but the message is simple if you actually
take time to think about what you eat and prepare your own food you can eat
much better for less.

------
grouchyOldGuy
Rice and beans is a cheap source of protein that I enjoy eating. Use brown
rice and it's even healthier. BTW: brown rice cooked in a pressure cooker is
as fast as white rice in a regular pot (or rice cooker).

------
ejs
I'm not sure I understand the point of this article. I would say that the
healthiest foods are almost always cheaper, but will require preparation.

Yea anybody can go buy a big bag of brown rice, some meat and veggies and have
extremely cheap meals (I do this for most meals). But most people do not want
to exert that kind of energy for food, and don't much care about nutrition
anyway.

~~~
khafra
I used to make a turkey chili for lunch--one crockpot full would last about
four days. The ingredient cost totalled about $12. That's just the main dish,
for the same price per day as a regular hamburger, medium fries, and a soft
drink at McDonalds.

This week I made a quinoa salad. The grain boils for 15 minutes, which also
hardboils eggs perfectly, so I chop in a few vegetables and get an easy,
healthy, cheap, reasonably tasty meal. But it's far from trivial to find such
a combination.

------
mattchew
Sardines--I love good sardines. Unfortunately, good sardines are like $3 a
tin. Crappy sardines are less than $1 a tin, but they're approximately
inedible. This is shopping at Wal-Mart grocery.

Anybody know of a good brand of sardines you can buy cheap online, or another
way to get good sardines for $1-2 per tin?

------
pasbesoin
Nuke (microwave) a sweet potato. The trick is to let is stand for a few
minutes after nuking, so that it finishes cooking / cooks evenly.

Very nutritious, very quick and easy, and inexpensive.

Put a little brown sugar on top, maybe some cinnamon. You're good to go.

~~~
xiaoma
Amazingly, yams are both sweeter and lower in glycemic index than potatoes!
Definitely a great food. I also eat "yam leaves" most times I go out for
seafood.

[http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&...](http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=%E5%9C%B0%E7%93%9C%E8%91%89&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=)

------
anthonyrubin
Are there actually people out there who are willing to cook and don't already
know this information?

